# Big 6 Hits The Dust



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Well this big ole boy decided to give me a shot this morning at 18 yards. First deer of the season with my bow. Had another 12 pt come in with him but decided to let him walk. He was 7.5 years old, field dressed 171 lbs and scored 116 5/8. Not to bad for a 6!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool buck!!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats! Nice deer.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Good job


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice Work! Huge 6pt for sure


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It is a start to managing our new lease. The place has never been hunted before and we are pretty excited to see what happens this year.


----------

